# Earthbound Anything



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ask me almost anything about Earthbound. i will help you. this is for people who want help with earthbound.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Why is Earthbound so overrated?


----------



## Mirby (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll ask you something...

What do you think of the role of Paula as the female lead in Earthbound? Is she suitable for the part, and did she reflect the values of the idealistic post-war America of the late 1940s and early 50s properly, despite her psychic powers?

(you did say anything. I mean, you said "almost anything" but you didn't say what you wouldn't answer)


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 22, 2011)

How the f*ck can you kick the ass of a hippie with a plastic bat?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 22, 2011)

why is jeff's room mate a homosexual. An does the same apply to jeff with how much they feel for each other?


----------



## jargus (Oct 22, 2011)

IS there an easy way to get the items with a 1/128 drop rate


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Why is Earthbound so overrated?


not gonna answer that. it is my favorite game ever, so i dont think its overratted



Mirby said:


> I'll ask you something...
> 
> What do you think of the role of Paula as the female lead in Earthbound? Is she suitable for the part, and did she reflect the values of the idealistic post-war America of the late 1940s and early 50s properly, despite her psychic powers?
> 
> (you did say anything. I mean, you said "almost anything" but you didn't say what you wouldn't answer)


hmmm... i... uhhh... sorry, im just not really good at answering questions like that, but considering her working mom as a teacher and making handaids, and her dress and teddy bears, i think that despite the psi she fits her role well. its all a matter of interprettation though.



Alan John said:


> How the f*ck can you kick the ass of a hippie with a plastic bat?


because hippies are still humans, and plastic bats can hurt alot, to the point of breaking bones iff you're heartless enough, also, the cracked and teeball bats could be either wood or plastic, and people have been killed with wooden bats.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Why does anyone care about this thread?

I can just Google anything Earthbound related if I wanted to find out anything about Earthbound without a whole "LOOK HOW MUCH I KNOW ABOUT EARTHBOUND!" complex here.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> why is jeff's room mate a homosexual. An does the same apply to jeff with how much they feel for each other?


i don't really know. probably because Itoi and the designers were obviously on some pretty hard drugs. still they came up wih a wonderful game though. i could be wrong, but in all my days of earthbound obsessiveness I've never seen a genuine explanation for it though. also, it has never been confirmed that jeff likes him back(or maybe ive just never seen it), but i like to think that its not so.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 22, 2011)

All of you are sickos  Jeff's roommate isn't an homosexual, he's just a TRUE friend! 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why does anyone care about this thread?
> 
> I can just Google anything Earthbound related if I wanted to find out anything about Earthbound without a whole "LOOK HOW MUCH I KNOW ABOUT EARTHBOUND!" complex here.


well okay then. I'm not trying to show off. I'm not the only one who can answer these questions, sure. anyone can, if they want to. but I've played this game alot, and not everything can be easily found out with google. at least, not easily. besides, why were you even on this topic anyways then? i don't have anything to show off about. I'm sure their are hundreds of people who know more than i do. im just trying to be helpful to some people. good day sir.



jargus said:


> IS there an easy way to get the items with a 1/128 drop rate


sorry, no. and i don't think there's a code for it either. your just gonna have to use a code to get the item, or find a save editor or something.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Wouldn't Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Wouldn't Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?


i don't think so. i think being set in a romanticized Japanese stereotyped America makes for a wonderful game, and i like RPG's better than FPS. all a matter of preference though.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

I never said anything about it becoming a FPS.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> I never said anything about it becoming a FPS.


in your previous post you stated "shoot things in a first person perspective" therefore, First Person Shooter.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Aye, you just shot tings in a first person perspective. Everything is in 16 bit 2D sprites.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Aye, you just shot tings in a first person perspective. Everything is in 16 bit 2D sprites.


I'm not quite sure what you mean now. i know its 16 bit 2d. but if you mean the graphics suck, well, I'm not a graphic whore.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

I mean the entire game is in 2D 16bit graphics with the exception of the parts in first person, where you shoot stuff. In those parts, it's all realistic and grey.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

How many ways is Mass Effect superior to Earthbound?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> I mean the entire game is in 2D 16bit graphics with the exception of the parts in first person, where you shoot stuff. In those parts, it's all realistic and grey.


are you saying the battle sequences are replaced with FPS sequences? cause i love the battle sequences, much better than any FPS I've ever played.



Guild McCommunist said:


> How many ways is Mass Effect superior to Earthbound?


I've never played it, but earthbound has been my favorite game ever for as long as i can remember, and i have played COD and all those games, so i doubt i'd find it superior.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> are you saying the battle sequences are replaced with FPS sequences? cause i love the battle sequences, much better than any FPS I've ever played.



Technically the battles are in the first person. So it's a First Person RPG.



Spoiler












Sound familiar?

Also, why is Mother 1 Earthbound/Mother 2 a giant metaphor for abortion?



RPGPlayer88 said:


> I've never played it, but earthbound has been my favorite game ever for as long as i can remember, and i have played COD and all those games, so i doubt i'd find it superior.



mfw when comparing Mass Effect to CoD


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Who the fuck mentioned Call of Duty in the first place? Shooting things in a first person perspective does not equal an FPS.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > are you saying the battle sequences are replaced with FPS sequences? cause i love the battle sequences, much better than any FPS I've ever played.
> ...


never played border lands, i still like FPS, just not as much as earthbound, the makers of the mother series were high, but still made good games, and once again, ive never played Mass Effect, but maybe id love it, but RPG's and earthbound have been my favorites for 10 years now, since i got my first gameboy and played pokemon red.



emigre said:


> Who the fuck mentioned Call of Duty in the first place? Shooting things in a first person perspective does not equal an FPS.


FPS means first person shooter, so shooting things in a first person perspective is a FPS, so COD and yoour idea would be types of FPS. also, i dont wan this post to become some massive arguement.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> FPS means first person shooter, so shooting things in a first person perspective is a FPS, so COD and yoour idea would be types of FPS. also, i dont wan this post to become some massive arguement.



Half Life isn't a FPS. It's a FPA.

EDIT: Also, Fallout 3/New Vegas isn't a FPS. It's a WRPG.

Also, Mass Effect is a RPG and, in fact, the greatest RPG of all time.

EDIT: And Borderlands is a FPRPG. It says so on the box.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 22, 2011)

FYI, in Japan, a "plastic bat" is SOLID, it's heavy and hard. Not like the air filled ones here. That's all you need to know.

Anywho, stop hatin' haters. Bois got dat EarthBOOOOOOUUUUUUNNND swag.

EDIT: Mass Effect the _greatest game of all time_? I could easily argue against that, but I could see how you'd have that opinion.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > FPS means first person shooter, so shooting things in a first person perspective is a FPS, so COD and your idea would be types of FPS. also, i dont wan this post to become some massive arguement.
> ...


i suppose you're right. but still, how does this matter? i am just saying i like earthbound better, its a matter of preference. what do you have against earthbound anyways?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you thing we will ever get a Earthbound game in the USA in anyway (ports,remakes,spinoff,sequels,prequels)? What system do you want or think it will be on?

Also is it hard for you to tell when emigre is serious or not?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Do you thing we will ever get a Earthbound game in the USA in anyway (ports,remakes,spinoff,sequels,prequels)? What system do you want or think it will be on?
> 
> Also is it hard for you to tell when emigre is serious or not?


1. i don't think so, but i do hope so, and i think it would be on DS as earthbound does have simplistic graphics throughout the series, so they wouldn't need wii or wiiu. maybe 3ds, i would love to see starstorm in 3d.
2. yeah. im not the best at interpretting that kinda stuff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Do you thing we will ever get a Earthbound game in the USA in anyway (ports,remakes,spinoff,sequels,prequels)? What system do you want or think it will be on?
> 
> Also is it hard for you to tell when emigre is serious or not?



It's called Earthbound because of the US...

Also, people here must seriously be retarded if they can't understand emigre.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

does anyone have any real earthbound or mother 2 or whatever questions anymore?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 = successful cannibal troll

good day.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Do you thing we will ever get a Earthbound game in the USA in anyway (ports,remakes,spinoff,sequels,prequels)? What system do you want or think it will be on?
> ...


I thought not all earthbound games were localize?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Why is Earthbound so overrated?



This.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I thought not all earthbound games were localize?



They're called Mother. Mother was never localized. Mother 2 (which was called *Earthbound* in the US) was localized. Mother 3 never got localized as people so famously recall.

Seriously, I know all this about Mother and I don't even care for the series a whole lot.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> RPGPlayer88 = successful cannibal troll
> 
> good day.


are you calling me a troll?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 = successful cannibal troll
> ...



I am complimenting your ability to sacrifice yourself in order to gather up as many troll posts from others into a single thread, thus keeping the rest of the board a tad cleaner.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


ah...ok then. good day to you to.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They're called Mother. Mother was never localized. Mother 2 (which was called *Earthbound* in the US) was localized. Mother 3 never got localized as people so famously recall.
> 
> Seriously, I know all this about Mother and I don't even care for the series a whole lot.



O_O You knew what I meant...

You know, I'm not the only one who refer to the whole series under Earthbound.

Anyway, stop messing up his thread.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I thought not all earthbound games were localize?
> ...


what do you even have against earthbound anyways? i understand if you just dont like it, but stop trolling this place up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> what do you even have against earthbound anyways? i understand if you just dont like it, but stop trolling this place up.



You made an entire thread trying to boast how much you know/like Earthbound. What do you expect.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you even have against earthbound anyways? i understand if you just dont like it, but stop trolling this place up.
> ...


no, i made a help topic for people who have questions or whatnot, i return to a previous question, why are you even here? why did you check a topic about a game you dont even like? get outa here if you cant stop trolling.

so, anyone have any earthbound questions now that i think he's gone?


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 22, 2011)

don't get mad at emigre, OP, classy trolling is always what he does. He has refined it into an art. So appreciate the fact he may (or may not be) joking.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...


Hey man sorry about that.

You can expect things like that to happen here on the temp. The angry troll calvary shows up regularly.

It's even more sad when the charge is lead by mag staff.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> don't get mad at emigre, OP, classy trolling is always what he does. He has refined it into an art. So appreciate the fact he may (or may not be) joking.


i see. also, its always good to know there's another earthbound fan out there besides me.



gloweyjoey said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


yeah. actually, I'm not on the web much, so that's the first time I've been charged. good thing they retreated though.


----------



## yikkyon (Oct 22, 2011)

Why does that laser gun equip miss almost all the time!?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd like to see someone make a "Call of Duty Everything" thread and see how that goes. OH WAIT THIS IS EARTHBOUND SO HATERS CAN'T HATE.

Also, I still want to know why Earthbound's final boss is a metaphor for abortion. Not trolling here, it's a serious question.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

yikkyon said:


> Why does that laser gun equip miss almost all the time!?


each equip has its own miss rate. i dont use the laser gun very much, so idont know the details, but its miss formula must be high.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd like to see someone make a "Call of Duty Everything" thread and see how that goes. OH WAIT THIS IS EARTHBOUND SO HATERS CAN'T HATE.
> 
> Also, I still want to know why Earthbound's final boss is a metaphor for abortion. Not trolling here, it's a serious question.


its actually a representation of when itoi walked into the wrong theatre as a kid and saw a sex scene he thought he was a [censored] scene. its meant to convey fear and giygas's dialouge is what itoi thought he heard that day, lik "I..Feel..HAPPPPYYYYYY..."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> its actually a representation of when itoi walked into the wrong theatre as a kid and saw a sex scene he thought he was a [censored] scene. its meant to convey fear and giygas's dialouge is what itoi thought he heard that day, lik &quot;I..Feel..HAPPPPYYYYYY...&quot;



Actually it was a murder scene. And it strikes too canny an resemblance to abortion.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > its actually a representation of when itoi walked into the wrong theatre as a kid and saw a sex scene he thought he was a [censored] scene. its meant to convey fear and giygas's dialouge is what itoi thought he heard that day, lik &quot;I..Feel..HAPPPPYYYYYY...&quot;
> ...


But Itoi THOUGHT it was a [censored] scene when he was a child. Regardless of what it was, he didn't know what it was when he saw it and it was emotionally scaring. The final scene is based on this and expressing his emotions relating to it.



> – What are you referring to?
> Itoi: Trauma.
> – Trauma? Yours?
> Itoi: Yes. When I was a kid, I accidentally saw the wrong movie at a theater. It was a Shin-Toho movie titled “The Military Policeman and the Dismembered Beauty”.
> ...


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...


much better job explaining it then i did.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Oct 22, 2011)

q on game not gameplay- . I understand the rarity of the game and it's subsequent $100.00+ asking price on internets... but.. would a no box/no book snes copy for $95.99 at my local game store be worth it?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

JonnyPoots said:


> q on game not gameplay- . I understand the rarity of the game and it's subsequent $100.00+ asking price on internets... but.. would a no box/no book snes copy for $95.99 at my local game store be worth it?


well, emulators are a great way to test it and decide whether you want a real copy, and if you don't LOVE it you should stick to the emulators. but if you really want to then go ahead.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 22, 2011)

Explain


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Explain


well, its making fun of the fact that talking over Lego's in bare feat is incredibly painful. ? Ness is just a fun little reference, cause hes a kid cause of the Lego's and he is very strong. explained.


----------



## yikkyon (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it possible to play the whole game in Ness' pajamas?
I also heard about Ness being naled in Magicent at one point. Is this true?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 22, 2011)

yikkyon said:


> Is it possible to play the whole game in Ness' pajamas?
> I also heard about Ness being naled in Magicent at one point. Is this true?


1. no. unless you hack you will have to change your clothes to leave. there are 2 points anyways, so double the hacking.
2. if you mean naked, yes, but only in the Japanese version. in japan, nakedness is a sign of purity, whereas here, its dirty and sick to walk around with nothing but a baseball cap on. if you mean nailed, then no. not once. here is Japanese and American version of Magicant.EDIT: the picture wont work. sorry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2011)

Earthbound, one the best, underrated SNES RPGs to date. Period. Oh, and I'm looking forward to the Earthbound Zero Hack that uses the Earthbound engine.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Is Earthbound underrated,overrated or... just rated?


----------



## Seicomart (Oct 23, 2011)

I fail to see why the mods everyone seems to worship are doing nothing about the merciless trolling in this thread.

Anyhow, I have 3 questions:

Out of all the many Mother/Earthbound 1/2 fan remix/arranged CDs out there, which one is the OP's favorite and why?

Also, can the OP still remember the smells in the scratch n sniff card that came with Earthbound? Sadly I cannot, which makes me kind of sad.

Did you bother walking back home at the end? I must confess half way through doing so, I got caught in a glitch, and I had FF3/6 and Chrono Trigger waiting to be played so never went back to doing that [the shame!].


----------



## raulpica (Oct 23, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> Earthbound, one the best, underrated SNES RPGs to date. Period. *Oh, and I'm looking forward to the Earthbound Zero Hack that uses the Earthbound engine.*


IIRC Mato dropped it for various reasons, so it won't be released.

EDIT: Funny, it looks someone else is doing yet ANOTHER eb0 remake. Can't wait. But it'll probably take AGES, at best


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 23, 2011)

I personally think there is no point in remaking EarthBound Zero with the EarthBound engine.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 23, 2011)

Hum..
I dunno much about earthbound, only played two games, one was with a kid and his dog I think, for the Snes, I liked that one... Then there was another one where it was the whole family, which I didn't like as much... Guess one is Mother 1 and the other was Mother 2? Or maybe 3... Dunno, just know that both of them were in english, and the second one was for gba...


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 23, 2011)

Alan John said:


> How the f*ck can you kick the ass of a hippie with a plastic bat?


Determinedly.





RPGPlayer88 said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > why is jeff's room mate a homosexual. An does the same apply to jeff with how much they feel for each other?
> ...


http://earthboundcentral.com/2008/06/yes-tony-is-gay-and-mr-saturn-is-innocent/


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Hum..
> I dunno much about earthbound, only played two games, one was with a kid and his dog I think, for the Snes, I liked that one... Then there was another one where it was the whole family, which I didn't like as much... Guess one is Mother 1 and the other was Mother 2? Or maybe 3... Dunno, just know that both of them were in english, and the second one was for gba...


second one must have been Mother 3, with the gba. first one was Mother2/Earthbound, seeing as it was on snes.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Seicomart said:


> I fail to see why the mods everyone seems to worship are doing nothing about the merciless trolling in this thread.
> 
> Anyhow, I have 3 questions:
> 
> ...


1. i personally like the original game music the best, but i do like the ssbb mother remixes
2. as shameful as it is, i never had a full boxed copy, only played it on emulators and at my cousins house cause my parents never got it for me, so i don't remember them.
3. yes i did. i will admit its not my favorite game ending ever, but it was a nice atmosphere.


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

What's so special about Earthbound?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> What's so special about Earthbound?


its a good game. nice music, fun gameplay, humor, deep hidden meaning, creepiest final boss ever. i culd go on and on.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> What's so special about Earthbound?


It's bound to earth! =D
J/k j/k. >.


----------



## emigre (Oct 24, 2011)

Isn't it great Earthbound/Mother is dead now?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 24, 2011)

emigre said:


> Isn't it great Earthbound/Mother is dead now?


no. it was an amazing series.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 24, 2011)

emigre said:


> Isn't it great Earthbound/Mother is dead now?


Obvious tro- fuck it. Everyone already knows.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

Why does Dracula keep coming back if you kill him in every game?


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 25, 2011)

I think he is just trying to get his post count up.
Buy anyways, Mother vs Final fantasy?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Why does Dracula keep coming back if you kill him in every game?


what does that have to do with earthbound?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Dracula keep coming back if you kill him in every game?
> ...



Everyone knows Dracula is the main villain for the Earthbound series.

Like Earthbound: Portrait of Ruin and Earthbound: Symphony of the night.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Dracula keep coming back if you kill him in every game?
> ...



What doesn't it have to do with Earthbound? Especially the games Hells Malice mentioned. For someone who claims to know everything about the games, that's a pretty big omission.

Also, another problem I've had: So the games are all called Earthbound. Which guy is the Earthbound?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 26, 2011)

Wasn't Earthbound the guy who helped Ness and Lucas destroy the Halo and kill all the flood?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Wasn't Earthbound the guy who helped Ness and Lucas destroy the Halo and kill all the flood?



No, no, no, that was Father, I think.

And wait, Smash Bros. characters were in the game? It's pretty cool that Sega would allow that cameo.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


oh. sorry. i was think of earthbound: return to dreamland


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...



That isn't an Earthbound game. it's from the Kirby series; that shouldn't be difficult to realize.

I guess you don't know everything about the series.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 28, 2011)

Gahars said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


Well geez, Sorry for trying to keep a joke alive for another 5 minutes
Sarcasm


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2011)

Earthbound is no joke.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 28, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...



It's alright man, maybe one day you'll be as Earthbound savvy as me and Gahars..


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 28, 2011)

is there an EarthBound MMO player game for PC?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

If I replaced all the earthbound sprites with pokemon sprites then made long grass for pokemon to appear in and added pokeballs and pokecenters, what would happen?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


hopefully.



DJPlace said:


> is there an EarthBound MMO player game for PC?


no. i wish.



alidsl said:


> If I replaced all the earthbound sprites with pokemon sprites then made long grass for pokemon to appear in and added pokeballs and pokecenters, what would happen?


pokeballs would be useless, pokecenters wouldn't be free unless you only replaced the tents and Ness's house, and you'd just have an overall lack of oves, cause i dont think pokemon except for psychic types can use psi, and there are alot more pokemon attacks then psi powers. overall, it would be wacky, and wouldn't fit right, but it could be interesting.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.skyon.be/


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > If I replaced all the earthbound sprites with pokemon sprites then made long grass for pokemon to appear in and added pokeballs and pokecenters, what would happen?
> ...


So what you're saying is that earthbound is a copy of pokemon?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> http://www.skyon.be/


never heard about that. cool.



alidsl said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


no. that it wouldn't work very well, but could produce interesting results.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...


so Earthbound is a copy of pokemon, I smell a lawsuit


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 29, 2011)

alidsl said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


wouldnt just be that. the makers of earthbound seem to have a blatant disregard for copyright laws. that's why it hasn't been re-released. ever. except in japan as a ssbb masterpiece, completely removed from the English version.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.skyon.be/
> ...



So you admit yet again that you do not know everything about Earthbound?

It looks like we have a fraud on the forum.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gahars said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...


that's 100% true. no one does. i dont mind if others answer questions i cannot.


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 30, 2011)

when does aerith die in earthbound


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Oct 30, 2011)

naglaro00 said:


> when does aerith die in earthbound


right after you find out the princess is in another castle.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> > when does aerith die in earthbound
> ...


Which castle is the Princess in?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...



Even you can't deny your despicable actions. It's things like this that besmirch the good name of the GBA Temp forum. How do you sleep at night?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 1, 2011)

alidsl said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > naglaro00 said:
> ...


world 36



Gahars said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


with LOTS of pills.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2011)

Pill addiction, and the overdose that can follow, is no laughing matter. The fact that you would mock those struggling with this affliction over a video game series is sickening.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Pill addiction, and the overdose that can follow, is no laughing matter. The fact that you would mock those struggling with this affliction over a video game series is sickening.


uh... OK. sorry. how can i sleep at night while mocking those with addiction? EDIT: reference to previous post was unintentional.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 2, 2011)

How long does it take to complete 1-3?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2011)

So, a fraud who makes fun of those suffering from addiction?

I like to believe that people are fundamentally good, but people like you put a real dent in that theory.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> How long does it take to complete 1-3?


5 or 6 years.



Gahars said:


> So, a fraud who makes fun of those suffering from addiction?
> 
> I like to believe that people are fundamentally good, but people like you put a real dent in that theory.


Ive shattered a lot of peoples dreams with my ruthless ridiculing of addicts and my earthbound fraudery.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 2, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take to complete 1-3?
> ...


Was that a troll post or the truth


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 2, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> OHHHHHH!!!! i thought you were making a Mario reference. id say if you played non stop with no patches and minimal grinding and luck... a good day or 20. it all depends on experience. 'Ive never played mother 1 (go ahead Gahars, yes I'm a fraud who ridicules addicts) so i wouldn't know that well.


lol... I think i shoud have written Mother 1-3 instead lol xD


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > OHHHHHH!!!! i thought you were making a Mario reference. id say if you played non stop with no patches and minimal grinding and luck... a good day or 20. it all depends on experience. 'Ive never played mother 1 (go ahead Gahars, yes I'm a fraud who ridicules addicts) so i wouldn't know that well.
> ...


haha yeah.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 said:
> ...


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gahars said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 4, 2011)

I came to this thread not knowing what Earthbound was, and now I got a general gist


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 4, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> I came to this thread not knowing what Earthbound was, and now I got a general gist


good. thats what this is meant for. sorta.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 6, 2011)

Why is the elf gear omited xiuci?


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2011)

What was Paz in Earthbound: Peace Walker for the PSP?


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Does Mother 3 take place in the same world as Mother 2?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pluupy said:


> Does Mother 3 take place in the same world as Mother 2?


sort of. it takes place years afterwards, and on a different landmass.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 11, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Pluupy said:
> 
> 
> > Does Mother 3 take place in the same world as Mother 2?
> ...



How is that only sort of?

I mean, I assumed it was common knowledge that worlds can have multiple landmasses and the progression of time. Apparently not.


----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2011)

which Earthbound do you recommend? as your first play?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> which Earthbound do you recommend? as your first play?



I would recommend Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2; definitely the best Earthbound.

If you like the story, then definitely check out the expanded universe; start with Promethius Earthbound.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > which Earthbound do you recommend? as your first play?
> ...


sorry i haven't been on in a while, personally i recommend super earthbound bros. 3 as a first play, or earthbound fantasy 4, definitely a good game. I'm actually listening to its random battle theme as i write this. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 may be something to play after playing something else, as it comes to late into the series.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a high IQ, how can I find any enjoyment in Earthbound and its low intellect jokes?


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> RPGPlayer88 makes absolutely no sense.


no, i don't. my earthbound obsessiveness drove me to insanity, and now i live in the basement floor of the western mining museum basement, feeding off of the dead bodies of rats and beans and such. i also sell belt buckles if you're interested in free life insurance for your car
; a new Delorean with gull wing feather decorations for your house M.D. training at north-southern medical school.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Dec 20, 2011)

RPGPlayer88 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > RPGPlayer88 makes absolutely no sense.
> ...


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a high level of intelligence so I was never going to drink cough syrup. However I do appreciate the warning despite it being nearly three weeks late.

Why is Earthbound much more inferior to Valkryia Chronicles and Shin Megami Tensei?


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that this is bumped, what should I play Earthbound 1 or 3.

I haven't played any and I kinda want to.


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2011)

Mother 3.


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2011)

emigre said:


> Mother 3.


I played a bit of Mother 3 at the hospital today, pretty decent but I don't want to feel like I'm missing out on anything by not playing 1.

Is 1 just Ness throughout the game? I might go for 1 instead, cus I wanna know more about him :v


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 20, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Mother 3.
> ...


Mother 1 doesn't have Ness.
The main character in Mother 1 is Ninten.

Regardless, from what I've experienced, you should be able to play Mother 3 without playing Mother 1 nor Mother 2, but there could be some stuff you might not understand.
I would recommend playing them in order just for the sake of playing them all in order.

However, if you prefer to play Mother 3 first...
Scroll down to the "Tips and Suggestions When Playing MOTHER 1" section. (This assumes you are going to play the GBA translation of Mother 1, but some of it would apply as well if you were to play the NES version.)


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Mother 1 doesn't have Ness.
> The main character in Mother 1 is Ninten.


well earthbound then.


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2011)

I found Earthbound to be terribly overrated, it felt really mediocre. Whilst Mother 1, I found to be terribly outdated but I played the NES version so there may be differences in the GBA version.


----------

